# New info on what symptoms are linked to ovarian cancer



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As many know there is often that question for woman with IBS, is it ovarian cancer or my IBS.A new study found a cluster of 3 symptoms that when present together are much more common in woman found to have ovarian cancer and fairly uncommon in woman without.It isn't 100% but it may help us with figuring this out.in 43% of woman who later got a diagnosis of ovarian cancer had the same cluster of 3 symptoms.Swollen abdomenBloated sensationFrequent urination.These were of the developed recently (preceeding weeks) and were usually severe and daily.Since all of these sometimes show up in IBSers, knowing that if they become severe, daily and concurrent may help us figure out when it is just IBS, and when it is "SEE DOCTOR NOW!!!!!" time.K PS Published in today's (June 9, 2004) JAMA


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Gosh, today is the day that I'm going crazy again wondering about ovarian cancer because I do have ALL the symptoms. Thanks for posting this, although it doesn't give me much relief. Going to dr. on Friday. Pain during sex and bleeding afterwards have really got me worried!!Haven't been here for a while, but felt the need to stop by and post.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

K, when I saw that on Good Morning America this morning the first thing I thought was how much that mimics IBS symptoms, especially since so many of us seem to have irritable bladders, too. The distinction, as I recall, was that these symptoms will become a problem more suddenly. I also wonder if the bloating and swelling of the abdomen is any different than that caused by IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My impression from the report was they were typically more severe and persistant than what most IBSers who have those symptoms usually complain of.For IBSers I think if there is a spike in these symptoms (without the rest of the IBS also being flared up), esp with the increased urination, and it doesn't go away in a short period of time (like it would with an IBS flare up) it is worth getting it checked out.When you read the list of "ovarian cancer" signs it does sound like IBS, but I think the distinction may be in how it clusters, how severe they are, and that once they start you do not see the sort of day to day fluxuation that is generally typical of IBS (usually these were it started a few weeks ago and never let up from the descriptions).If I get a chance to read the JAMA article rather than the what people report about it, esp if it is enlightening I will report back.A lot comes down to the question of if you have IBS how do you know when to go get something checked. And this tends to reinforce my thoughts that when something new occurs, and keeps occuring, and is different in severity from your IBS typical level. Get it checked out!!! Do not assume every new thing that occurs is "just"' the IBS. If it would drive you to the doctor when you didn't have IBS, it might need to drive you to the doctor now.K.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I'm scheduled for an ultrasound on June 29. I was told that they would be able to look at the ovaries. I guess that might be able to show any signs of abnormalities or cancer??? Has anyone had this done?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe the ultrasound is the standard way to check the ovaries.I've only had it done on breast tissue to check out something funny on a mammogram. It should be able to see a lot of (nothing finds everything) abnormalities and cancer. You can in the breasts see the lumps and see if they are cysts or solid and if the cysts are fluid filled or have junk in them. Some of my cysts had junk in them, but when they aspirated the fluid out they were OK.K.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

*Patty*sometimes ultrasounds do not give very clear results, especially when peeking at the ovaries. This does not mean to say that anything is wrong per se, so try not to stress out unduly. (Easier said than done regarding this topic, I know.)There are many reasons why a view of the ovaries can be obscured.Do you know which type of ultrasound you will have? There are two types. The first type is the one most people associate with pregnant women, where some gel is applied to the abdomen area, and the scanner is passed over the skin. The other type, is a vaginal ultrasound, which sounds horrible, but is not as bad as it seems. Again, even results from this type of scan may be obscured.Your doctor may decide to do an internal pelvic exam to see if he/she can feel anything that might indicate further investigation, such as fibroids or cysts etc. *If* your doctor feels you should be looked at in more detail, he will most likely refer you for a laparoscopy.I think the best thing you can do is to speak to your doctor as he is the one who is in the best position to offer you advice and reassurance about the ultrasound etc.Best of luck!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I've got all of those symptoms listed and I'm sure I'm not alone in this. I've had both sorts of ultrasound done that editor mentions. The first one is called trans-abdominal ultrasound. You have to drink one and half pints of water before the test and the scanner is just passed over the stomach area. The second test is called Transvaginal ultrasound. This test, so I was lead to believe can give a clearer picture of the ovaries. Nothing to it really, except the look of the probe which is covered by a sterile sheath - quite honestly it looks as though it should come with batteries!!!It was completely painless and you can see your bits and bobs on the screen. Out of all the tests I've had, both of these were completely painless - just a bit uncomfortable holding in one and a half pints of water!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bumping up in case people didn't see this.K.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I have had both ultrasounds done and they couldn't see my ovaries on either they think because I have too much gas in my system. So I have to go back to the OB/GYN who did my hysterectomy to find out if he removed my ovaries or not. The good news was that they told me(when doing the ultrasounds) that it would have been very obvious if there was cancer present. I hope that might make some people feel better.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I had the abdominal ultrasound where the gel was rubbed on the belly; don't know results yet.As on Good Morning America, I fear that they really can't be definite until they open you up and look at those ovaries. I'm about ready to let them take everything!!!


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

I had both ultra sounds as well, ovarian and cervix cancer runs in my family. The technician told me at the time that the vaginal ultra sound was the best test to detect cervical cancer, that and a blood test (cant remember the name). I may have the names mixed up but one type of cancer can not be detected with the normal yearly pap, that is the type my mom had.


----------

